# XP Bildschirmschoner funktioniert nicht!



## 3Dnavigator (1. März 2004)

Hallo
Also beim PC meiner Freundin funktioniert der Bildschirmschoner im Windows XP seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr. Kann da Einer helfen?
Er ist zwar in den Anzeigeeinstellungen eingeschaltet, aber der Schoner kommt trotzdem nie!

Grüsse, Andy


----------



## server (2. März 2004)

Wartezeit ist richtig eingestellt?
Energieoptionen des Monitors auch so eingestellt, dass sich der Monitor nicht ausschaltet, bevor der BS einschaltet?


----------



## 3Dnavigator (2. März 2004)

Ja klar. Ich habe zum sichergehen den Standby-Modus ausgeschaltet und die Wartezeit auf eine Minute gestellt. Aber nach einer halben Stunde ist noch immer nichts passiert...


----------



## Julien (4. März 2004)

Schau doch mal nach ob die Refresh Rate vom Monitor nicht zu hoch ist.. weil der dann den Bildschirmschohner gar nicht starten kann.. hatte das Problem bei mir auch..


----------



## 3Dnavigator (4. März 2004)

Das Problem mit der Refresh Rate ist, dass der Bildschirm (Sony Trinitron) sich nur auf 60 Hz einstellen lässt. Bzw. einstellen kann man schon was anderes, aber er kann nichts höheres Anzeigen...


----------



## heinzege (12. März 2004)

*bildschirmschoner*

Kann Dir vielleicht helfen,
bei Windows - XP mit Funkmaus/Funktastatur kann es vorkommen, dass der Bildschirmschoner nicht startet. Als mögliche Ursache kommt ein im Hintergrund laufendes Programm in Frage, mit dem man die Tastenbelegung ändern kann. Mit nachfolgender Anweisung sollte der Bildschirmschoner anschließend problemlos funktionieren:
Start --- Ausführen --- hier gibst Du bitte msconfig ein. Dann deaktivierst Du im Autostart das Programm KBDAP32.A (nur aushäkeln), welches für die Tastatur zuständig ist. Damit der Bildschirmschoner startet, musst Du den PC neu booten. 

Roland


----------



## 3Dnavigator (12. März 2004)

Hallo Roland

habe das versucht, allerdings habe ich entsprechende Datei nicht in der Liste. Das einzige, was ich nicht genau weiss was es ist (von Windows) sind die Files hkcmd.exe und igfxtray.exe. Ansonsten von der Funktastatur bzw. -maus habe ich nur noch das File iTouch...

Grüsse, Andy


----------

